# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  ERROR DE ANUNCIOSV

## Migui

Como me podriais ayudar eliminando dos anuncios que sin registrarme los he anunciados y por error se metió el número de teléfono no válido osea un número equivocado y no hay forma de eliminarlo los dos anuncios los anuncio una amiga me pidió le ayudará ha eliminarlos gracias de antemano Por error al anunciar dos anuncios inserte  el teléfono mal me gustaría se eliminarán n°ref:511001511.....511001505 estos son los dos anuncios gracias.es que no me deja entrar en zona privada

----------


## Yuleyma99

esas cosas a veces suelen pasar , por debes tener cuidado

----------

